# Hard drive temperature



## amnixed (Nov 24, 2019)

My apologies to bring this question to FreeBSD - I hope you'll excuse me because this may be a generic hard drive/hardware question.

It's a Compaq 6300MT with Win7 Pro which every so often suffers BSOD with the error "The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000050".

A quick search returns a variety of possible causes, including RAM.

I ran PassMark's BurnInTest for a couple hours - each hardware component passed.

However, BurnInTest also returned dozens of "Temperature threshold exceeded" for the hard drive (WD5000AAKX). The graph shows HD temperature abruptly changing from 33 C to 100 C for a couple of minutes, then back to 30-something, then abruptly 100 C; and this alternation repeating several times. The hard drive in question is still given "PASSED" by BurnInTest.

The drive does not feel hot to the touch, so this must be a faulty temperature sensor somewhere, or buggy firmware?

And once Windows is told a few times that the hard drive is at 100 C, it volunteers to BSOD?

Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 24, 2019)

This is general PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA  error massage. To get exactly which process cause it you need to navigate to %systemroot%\minidump there will be a dump file with the date of the crash. Then you will need WinDbg to open and analyze the file (WinDbg is part of Windows SDK which you can download from here). The detail information how to use you can read here: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ory-dump-file-that-is-created-by-windows-if-a

Use another software to verify the HDD temp.


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 25, 2019)

A disk drive will not survive a 100 degree C temperature. I don't even know whether it would run at all; I presume some self-protection systems would kick in and shut the drive down. Furthermore, disk drives have thermal mass, and don't get terribly much supply power (15W or so); I don't think their temperature could even increase within a few minutes from 30 to 100 degrees.

Most likely, the reported 100 degrees are a software error somewhere. If you want to be sure, run smartctl in a tight loop (every 10 or 20 seconds), and record the results, which include the temperature.


----------



## amnixed (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2019)

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed.


----------

